
A Stone Carver’s Diary from the Spa City of Bath - pepys
http://huntingtonblogs.org/2015/09/stone-carvers-diary-from-the-spa-city-of-bath/
======
ZenoArrow
Bath's my home town, I'm surprised by 'Science and medicine were the lifeblood
of these cities', I always associated Bath as a party town for the rich (back
in the 18th century), but the science/medicine link does make sense. On a
related note, a few years after this diary was written, the astronomer William
Herschel was living in Bath when he discovered the planet Uranus.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Herschel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Herschel)

